# Anyone used the Apple Bluetooth keyboard with the iPad?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Wireless-Keyboard-MC184LL-VERSION/dp/B005DLDO4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322460312&sr=8-1

I'm referring to the one above, which is fairly new. I see lots of comments on Zagg keyboard, and some on what I think is old Apple keyboard, but few clearly about this one. Any comments on ease of use, durability, etc? How do the keys feel?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As I understand it, the only difference between the two AWS versions is that the newer one is labeled for certain features that are compatible with Apple's Lion OS for Macs. That's it. (There were issues with compatibility of some features prior to the most recent iPad firmware updates, but if you're on iOS 5+, it's a non issue. In fact, I think it might have been corrected in 4.3.5.)

I have the older version. It's a really superb keyboard, with a comfortable "snap" to the keys, and it's especially useful when paired with the Incase Origami Workstation keyboard case, which both holds the keyboard and folds into a stand for your iPad. I've been writing a novel with it, so I'm certainly spending plenty of time using it. It's also astonishingly light, and much more comfortable to type on than the Zagg, since it is full sized (though still fairly small, it's a bit longer than the iPad itself.)

FYI--There's a ton of comparative keyboard discussion over on the iPad Accessories section of the MacRumors forum.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Wireless-Keyboard-MC184LL-VERSION/dp/B005DLDO4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322460312&sr=8-1
> 
> I'm referring to the one above, which is fairly new. I see lots of comments on Zagg keyboard, and some on what I think is old Apple keyboard, but few clearly about this one. Any comments on ease of use, durability, etc? How do the keys feel?


Hmmmm...I have the older one and love it, I'm typing on it now.

Betsy


----------



## ZaneDoe (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a co-worker who is a total Apple nut. He swears by these keyboards.


----------

